# Looking for Graphics card Cooler and thermal compound



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi ,,, 
Looking for a Graphics card Cooler for a http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/517...radeon-x1950-pro-512-mb-h.html#fichetechnique X1950 Pro 512 MB AGP 
Was looking for somthing like this http://www.tekheads.co.uk/s/product?product=605488 but not sure what to get for my card
I am also after some thermal compound for a AMD Athlon™ 64 2800+, 1.8 GHz http://www.dealtime.co.uk/xPF-AMD-ATHLON64-2800-PIB-ATHLON64-2800-PIB
This is a follow up from a thread i posted " X1950 Pro 512 MB AGP getting hot " 
Thanks for your time doj harris


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

any specific price range? if not, then..
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=673581 or http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=683702

for thermal paste, http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=403502 is the best right now. good luck with everything


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

Do them coolers fit on to the card or next them and is the 2nd link compable for my card
dont know what type of price these things are but they are good prices in the links


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

they should fit on the card. i believe both are compatible. and the second one will fit on your card


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for your help
Gone for this one http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=SY-008-ZA


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

sweet. make sure you get ram sinks also though. they arent too expensive, http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=175079 should do you fine. btw, ive heard from many UK friends that OCuK is really over priced. try looking at other stores first. just a recommendation


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

I am hoping the ram sticks will come with it,,,, just not sure as i couldnt find this package in the uk http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835118001
Thanks for the infore on overclockers i did see the fan about £2 cheaper on other sites but wasnt sure if they where good sites to buy from
I spent hours looking for the same package in the link from a uk site with no luck and it done my head so just ordered it


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

I have had my VGA cooler, VGA RAM Heatsinks and Arctic Siver 5
I have had a read of the instructions and it say to
1: clean the RAM with acetone or alcohol
2: clean the VGA chipset
And i want to apply Arctic silver 5 and clean my CPU
Whats the best for me to use for cleaning all 3 and any links please
Found this information too, which you dont need to read ,,, LOL ,,,,

Heatsink: For optimum cleaning use ArctiClean 1 and 2. For adequate cleaning 
Use a Xylene based cleaner, (Goof Off and some carburetor cleaners) or high-purity isopropyl alcohol. If you use Goof off or Xylene based cleaners always follow up with a cleaning of high-purity isopropyl alcohol afterwards


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

try to find some alcohol pads and use those. i always have and they always work


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

Any one got any links please


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

umm pretty much all pharmacies have them. alcohol prep swabs?


----------



## Albrainya (Jan 12, 2008)

radio shack has thermal compound on the shelf


----------



## proverb (Jan 26, 2008)

can you clean the vga chipset with alcohol also?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

dont soak it but gently apply it to a lint free cloth and wipe it down


----------

